# Next Release



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Someone had mentioned that the support rep indicated that there was going to be another release in Mid March, but that has obviously passed. Can anyone confirm that fixes are still being worked, and provide some kind of timetable? We haven't really heard much interesting since the L212 spooled, and that took Mark by surprise.

The one fix that would significantly increase the usability of the system for me would be the SD/HD macro problem. I need to be able to select HD or SD mode directly, not toggle between them. This is a function that is described in the operating guide, but the unit is non-compliant. I was so happy when they added it to the 6000 receiver, so when I upgraded, I specifically checked to see if it had this feature.

Regards,

Robert Cook


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Dish is beating us into submission with L212, so that when they release the next update we'll be kissing their feet. :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's coming...don't know when yet, but it's definitely being worked on.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Look for it around June 1st.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I predict Thursday, March 31st, 2005.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

leemathre said:


> I predict Thursday, March 31st, 2005.


The guy from Vegas predicts two days from now. Very bold. Gambler's anonymous, an inside beta tester, or a bookie? :lol:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

leemathre said:


> I predict Thursday, March 31st, 2005.


Might as well predict April 1st, foolish as that it to suggest.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

You guys are guessing. My prediction is based on historical facts.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Several weeks ago I predicted, based on history - next release will be late June. So far Mark has not even started saying things like - "hold on, its close" etc, so we are some time off. All we know at the moment is that its being worked on.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm afraid. The last three releases have been goddawful and introduced three problems for every one problem they fixed. I'm not hopeful here.....


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, L213 is here now for what it's worth.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

It was scheduled for Thursday, but was delayed 24 hours. Don't know what caused the delay. Can't find anything that it fixed.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Closing.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40418


----------

